# Web hosting for magento e-commerce site



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Ho all, hope I am posting this in the right place. Our site is complete now and ready to go, the problem is we dont know which hosting to go with for our site. Our developer designed the site using magento. What we want to know is what is the best hosting for a magento site?


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Godaddy makes it easy to host with magento, and really any "respected" hosting site works well with magento... I wish I could remember the name of the company we used before we went to magento go... If I remember it I'll let ya know


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks scott, i had tried ipage and fatcow but both said they cant support magento sites.


----------



## JoeV (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't go with godaddy or other cheap shared hosting. Magento is too demanding for that. You need good vps hosting. Go with a host that has a lot of experience with Magneto.

Magento Hosting by Mage Mojo and Nexess are two of the better Magento hosts. Mage Mojo is the only host that I know of that only hosts Magento stores. I think they start around $60 per month.


----------



## DeViTTo (Jul 1, 2012)

I use nethosted not magento though open cart, but as a hoster in the UK been with many hosts before now but they are fantastic only pay £49 per year.
Your setup would be more expensice because of bandwith required per month and probably storage on their hard drives.

I would go here and ask Andrew UK Web Hosting Provider - High Quality hosting Affordable prices.

Worth you asking they are very reliable and very helpful to.

I agree to above post stay away from godaddy, 123reg go for dedicated hosting solution.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Try HostMonster or BlueHost for a better service and bandwidth.


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I use ICDsoft for hosting my Magento site. I had a few issues with server settings when I upgraded from Magento 1.6 to 1.7 but the ICDsoft tech support had it fixed in about twenty minutes.

http://icdsoft.com


----------



## CARTZLINK (Jul 7, 2012)

Magento can work on a shared hosting environment but only on a high-end shared hosting environment, which will definitely cost more than a few bucks. 

Besides that, a high-end shared hosting services (especially Magento optimized ones) can easily outperfom a normal small-to-medium VPS. 

Magento Optimized Hosting is available for USD 17.54 to USD 60 / Month

You can try CARTZ Link as well.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your help once again, we are looking at a couple now, nethosted and evohosting just haven't made our final decision yet.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I use Magento and my host is JustHost ... works very well.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

going to go with evohosting, read a lot of good reviews about them


----------



## hubindustries (May 21, 2012)

I'm a webdesigner. I have coded several different types of e-commerce (Zencart, Virtuemart, and Magento) and have had great success using both the Hostgator "Baby" and "Business" hosting plans. The upshot of the Business plan is the Private SSL and dedicated IP. Almost all the sites I've created for myself and others are hosted on Hostgator. They have great up times (ive only had one site down in 5 years) and their customer service is excellant. Best thing is if you call the service line you are calling Texas, not some remote service center in India.


----------



## animarket (Jul 8, 2010)

hubindustries said:


> I'm a webdesigner. I have coded several different types of e-commerce (Zencart, Virtuemart, and Magento) and have had great success using both the Hostgator "Baby" and "Business" hosting plans. The upshot of the Business plan is the Private SSL and dedicated IP. Almost all the sites I've created for myself and others are hosted on Hostgator. They have great up times (ive only had one site down in 5 years) and their customer service is excellant. Best thing is if you call the service line you are calling Texas, not some remote service center in India.


I was wondering when someone would mention Hostgator. They have the best customer service. 24/7 phone support, and most bang for your buck. I have been using Host Gator for years. Godaddy is the Daddy of domains. Host Gator is the Daddy of webhosting..IMO.

BR


----------



## Martinlly (Mar 9, 2015)

For those who have a complete Magento site: it's better if you have your own mobile app synced with your website to reach mobile user and increase customers loyalty. Here I think I should mention SimiCart - Magento mobile app builder, which will automatically build a native Magento mobile app for your online business within the information you provide. Within 3 mins, not 30 days or 3 months as normal, you can have powerful mobile shopping apps with optimized mobile UI.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

I gave up on magento.....so expensive to maintain and manage...unless you have the funds. In the end I just found it easier to get shopify or wordpress for many of my sites. So much easier to maintain and work with. Just my opinion. And I am a programmer. But definitely get a solid hosting company and get a vps. It sucks up a lot of power and I always had problems keeping it running efficiently.


----------

